# Can anyone help me find out about someone?



## Napier Sabre (Jan 31, 2005)

No-one famous, but it's a family connection on my mothers side. Can't find anything anywhere apart from on the Commonwealth War Grave Site.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Name: GOLDFARB, ALFRED
Initials: A
Nationality: United Kingdom
Rank: Aircraftman 1st Class
Regiment: Royal Air Force Volunteer Reserve
Age: 20
Date of Death: 31/08/1942
Service No: 1457493
Casualty Type: Commonwealth War Dead

---------------------------------------------------------------

Anything found would be great, have absolutely no idea where to look. As far as I know he was killed in a Lancaster over Germany but I can't be certain.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 31, 2005)

I have an inquiry in the system.. We'll see what turns up.....


----------



## Napier Sabre (Feb 1, 2005)

Cheers, much appreciated


----------

